# Too excited! Three new boys and 2 new girls!



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't keep it quiet any more! I'm too excited! Mid-October we're headed to Maine to get Rosasharn HNC Uproar*S! And Old Mountain Farm Zoysia who has Michi Kasu as a grandmother! I SOOOOO love Michi. And then I've also pretty much decided to get Old Mountain Farm Stalactite! AND Gypsy Moon ArchAngel out of Simba and Luzcille AND a chamoisee doe out of SugarCreek Toshiba and SugarCreek Yours Truly!!! Want pics???









This is ArchAngel









This is Sugarcreek "yet to be named--I haven't decided yet"









Old Mountain Farm Stalactite









Uproar









Old Mountain Farm Zoysia


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats, thats a lot of goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What beautiful goats!!! Awesome genetics too,,CONGRATULATIONS :stars:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh my, they're all gorgeous :thumbup: :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations- goaty road trips are so much fun! :greengrin:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm looking very forward to it!  I wouldn't mind getting a few more girls, but I need more money. HAHAHAHA! Isn't that how it always goes?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's awesome!!! Beautiful goats...and AWESOME bloodlines!!! :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

You should stop by and say hello- you are going RIGHT through here :greengrin: 

(oh and you might be able to sneak a doe or two into your crates in the process!) :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats ....very nice....  :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice goats!! I just love Michi too!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! They are very gorgeous!


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Congratulations!! What great purchases!

We have a son from Uproar and just love him! He is super dairy and he has his daddy's cute wattles which he also passes on.
At the fair we attended earlier this month his dry yearling daughter Bonnie went Jr. GCH and his milking yearling daughter(litter sister to the dry doe)was 1st yearling milker. That was the first time both had been shown.
The judge really looked at that Jr. doe in the best in show lineup but the ADGA reserve national champion Toggenburg was also standing in that lineup so even though it went to the Togg Bonnie was still looking good out there.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! I got the MI Sugarcreek girl, Loona, (I named her Loona Tunes, since Tunes is her grandma) and the buck, ArchAngel (we're calling him Archie) today! They are both gorgeous!!! Oh, and I traded Kadabra for them, so I'm hoping she freshens with babies out of Simba (which is who Teena is going to breed her to) and maybe I'll get one of those later on.  I love her lines, but she wasn't freshening for me, so I hope someone with more experience will be able to get her to settle. I think she was double-cycling or something and I was missing it. I dunno! But these two are beautiful, and ArchAngel is Simba's son (out of CV Eric), so I will be expecting some beautiful babies out of him this winter/spring, I am sure.


----------

